

Show HN: Teech.io - Parse for education apps developers - lorenzobr
http://teech.io

======
vikp
I'm not seeing any compelling reasons or examples on your landing page about
why this is a better fit for the educational market than something more
general, like Parse.

Digging more into your docs show that you have specific endpoints for modules
and materials, but its still not really clear why those are better than using
mongo without your layer over it.

Would love to see an example of an app that can be made much more quickly with
Teech vs Parse or other BAAS providers.

~~~
lorenzobr
Right now our data management API is very similar to Parse and other BAAS
indeed, I agree. What we offer that you won't find in Parse are the
assignments, assessments and submissions endpoints that basically allow you to
register students submissions to quizzes for example and automatically
tracking the students performance. This week we're releasing our data analysis
API that is really core and will allow to perform analysis on the data that
devs gather using teech.io to power their apps. So let's say for example that
you want to build a custom dashboard for teachers and show the students
performance level over the time or show a sunburst chart with performance of
your classroom grouped by a bunch of different properties. Well, using our API
you will be able to this with just one API request querying your teech.io
backend data.

------
gingerlime
Looks interesting. I'm wondering what there is to be gained by constraining
your API models to your modelling into materials, modules, enrolments etc?

We are developing an education website for anatomy[0], and our quiz types and
data model is quite different - at least from a first glance. We do store
everything ourselves already, but if we were to move to parse / firebase /
cloud data store/API - I'm not sure what would make us choose teech over a
more generic solution.

Am I missing something?

[0] [https://www.kenhub.com](https://www.kenhub.com)

~~~
lorenzobr
Very cool project you have! Well as I wrote in the other comment, we're very
similar to Parse right now but we are about to release our analytics API that
will allow you to perform learning analytics on top of the data that you store
in the backend and deliver for example custom dashboards to teachers. This is
something specific for education and you won't find anything like that in
other BaaS providers products.

------
bhalp1
That API counter keeps resetting! How can I trust anything?

~~~
lorenzobr
Yes, you're right because that is actually just an animation. What we do is
basically gather the real API requests count here
[http://api.teech.io/rest/total_count](http://api.teech.io/rest/total_count)
\- we don't have nothing to hide :) -, we subtract couple of calls from the
total and we do the animation. A quick and dirty solution to bring some real-
life to website, we'll fix it in the near future but glad you noticed it!

